# [Help] Using BSNL ADSL Modem Wifi Router for Cable (Wishnet) connection



## TheGUNNER (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi guys, I am again presenting you guys with another question  Please help me on this.....

*BSNL Modem* - SL2_141 ADSL MODEM (Type-B) MENU

Picture
*i43.tinypic.com/scb13t.jpg

I know the picture is veyr very descriptive  didnt want to leave anything


As you can see the above BSNL router has 4 lan ports and a dsl port. There is no 5th Ethernet port like in this router (below) D-Link Wireless N 150 Router (DIR-524)


*i42.tinypic.com/15g2qo8.jpg

Cable Connection : *Wishnet Kolkata*

How to connect : Opening any browser take you to a deflaut page where you have to give username password to connect. 
I asked the wishnet guys whether multiple computers can be used, they said it is possible (though cant really rely on them, they say anything to sell their product).

Question - >

1) Can this cable connection be used with a wifi router to share the net connection among multiple computers/wifi enabled mobile ??

2) If the first answer is YES, then can my BSNL modem shown above be used as the wifi router ??

3) If second is no, please can comeone point to an appropriate method to do what i asked for in question 1 ??
If second is a YES ( really good news for me ), please can someone direct to  a appropriate method ??

Eagerly waiting for some replies, my decision of taking Wishnet will be based on your answers !! 

Thanks.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2012)

You can use your WIFI modem simply as WIFI a 4 port switch .. and WIFI hotspot device. 

Just think it as a switch and then rest is simple. 

I am not sure that if no ADSL is used as source internet, then it can be used as router for connection through RJ45 port (Lan port)


----------



## TheGUNNER (Jan 15, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You can use your WIFI modem simply as WIFI a 4 port switch .. and WIFI hotspot device.
> 
> Just think it as a switch and then rest is simple.
> 
> I am not sure that if no ADSL is used as source internet, then it can be used as router for connection through RJ45 port (Lan port)



yes that is also a tricky part, is the 5th "ehternet/internet" labelled post used as source internet or any port can be used as source internet (that is the line from the cable operators)


----------



## TheGUNNER (Jan 17, 2012)

BUMP
guys please help!


----------



## DDIF (Jan 22, 2012)

If the Wishnet is using always ON connection then I think it is possible. But it seems you are using some other mode may be bridging. Don't worry, let me try this with my BSNL Modem/Router and ASUS. I will tell you if it works or not.


----------



## williamcharles (Jan 22, 2012)

TheGUNNER said:


> Question - >
> 
> 1) Can this cable connection be used with a wifi router to share the net connection among multiple computers/wifi enabled mobile ??
> 
> ...



Answers:

1) Yes

2) No, BSNL Modem cannot be used for sharing the cable connection. The Reason, BSNL provides ADSL 2+ router which is a router+modem. As you can see, BSNL router takes RJ-11(telephone wire) as a input, whereas your cable connection might have provided you with RJ-45(Ethernet cable). So, not possible in this case.

3) For sharing your cable connection you need a wi fi router which takes RJ-45 as input as in this case:

*thewebit.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Linksys-WRT54G-back.jpg

So, you need to buy this kind of router.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

1.yes. 
2. Will report soon.


----------



## TheGUNNER (Feb 2, 2012)

williamcharles said:


> Answers:
> 
> 1) Yes
> 
> ...





yes it worked, i am using a router only ( as shown in your picture) and sharing my net connection with many computers and over wifi !!


----------



## sayantank (May 21, 2014)

Yes and yes. I have recently migrated from BSNL Broadband to Wishnet Broadband. I have Digisol DG-BG4011N router and am using the same to shre the network to a desktop (through RJ45), laptop (over WIFI) and a mobile phone (over WIFI). Though I can only access internet in only one device at a particular time  as they (Wishnet) provides you with only one IP address.


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 21, 2014)

actually yes, it acts as a switch.
Although I used to use my desktop connected via lan and mobile via wifi simultaneously.


----------



## Debu_013 (Mar 12, 2015)

So I am also migrating from BSNL Broadband (after 9 years!) to Tikona, and have a Huawei WA1003a WiFi ADSL Modem.
Tikona doesnt use a fixed IP system, so according to what you guys say, its entirely possible to use the modem as a WiFi access point. My modem has only 1 RJ45 jack. So I just need to put in the DSL jack in to the modem and then do some special settings in the modem menu? Or just default, with a secure WiFi broadcast?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2015)

should work but it does not seem to have mac cloning/spoofing which defeats the whole purpose of using it as a wifi access point.almost all cable isp restrict connection sharing by using mac address of login/connecting device & if your modem/router does not have this feature you can only use one device wirelessely connected to it to login into tikona network for net access.

ftp://61.1.87.6/pub/Softwares/bb Hu...3A Wireless ADSL Access Point User Manual.pdf


----------



## Debu_013 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tikona said that its not IP limited or MAC limited. 
If so then it will be possible to share the connection via Wifi on it by enabling DHCP, I hope.
I just want people who have already succeeded in using this, to clarify the setting one has to make in the modem, to do this.
Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

then go ahead because there are no special settings for this,just dhcp should be enough.


----------



## MADHUK (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello 

Like many others I want to migrate from BSNL to Wishnet. 

1. Currently I use D-Link DSL-2750U (Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem) for BSNL Broadband. Wishnet people say that this will not do and that I have to buy one router. My question is, can the current device be used for wishnet or not? 

2. If it is not, kindly suggest the kind of router I would buy? I stay in a 1000 sq ft apartment. I have, at any point in time,  3 laptops / iPad, and 3 mobiles to connect to internet at max. 

Please help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2016)

Post details.Does wishnet provides details like ip address,default gateway etc to you or not?Does it provide some software to connect to net or you need to login on some web page to connect to net?


----------

